

IT headhunters considered harmful - j_baker
http://www.gilesthomas.com/?p=161

======
lsc
That's an interesting reason why people might use a headhunter... but it seems
a little weird; I mean, unless you have collaboration between headhunting
firms, getting one firm to stop poaching your guys might not get you a whole
lot.

I always thought the value proposition of headhunters was some sort of
plausible deniability thing. You know, so there wasn't a question of you
hiring your golf buddy or something.

